# Post neuter: when can he get on couch or bed?



## jackson4 (Jan 3, 2019)

Hi! Our 20 month old pup, Gray was neutered on Tuesday (4 days ago). He usually sleeps in our bed which is up a full flight of stairs. He also normally jumps up and down from the bed multiple times a night since he goes into the bathroom to sleep on the tile when he gets hot in bed.  We have been sleeping on a mattress in the living room since the surgery so we can keep an eye on him and so he will sleep on the floor and not have to go up the stairs and jump on the bed. At what point did you allow your dogs to jump on and off bed and go up and down stairs? We also flipped our couches upside down so he couldn't jump on and off of those, and curious when it would be ok for us to turn them back over. Our vet said take it easy for 7-10 days, and actually acted like he could do the stairs by now as long as he took them slow, but I am honestly more concerned about the jumping up and down from the bed, especially in a cone. What kind of a time frame did you use for these activities for your dogs? The last thing I want is to cause any damage or swelling and go back to the beginning of the healing process. Thank you!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

It's good that you are being careful. I also pulled my mattress to the floor after my dog's spay, so that she wouldn't jump up and down. The female surgery is more invasive, and for what it's worth, she was able to walk up and down stairs slowly and on leash from the 2nd day onwards (as I live in a home where it is impossible not to go up and down 5 stairs when you come in). My vet knew the sitution - she said to carry her up and down the day of the spay and the next, but after that, she would be fine to do it in a controlled fashion, as long as she showed no discomfort. I kept my mattress down the full two weeks of her recovery (again, girls are a bit longer) and didn't let her jump up on couches. I'm more of a better safe than sorry type. If I were you, I'd continue with the mattress and couch hacks, but if he needs to do stairs, just leash him and make him do it slowly for the 7-10 days.


----------

